
Risk in developing a simple SaaS solution - j_z_reeves
Has anyone developed a simple SaaS solution and had it cloned before gaining market traction?<p>The app that I developed is extremely simple and took about 5-7 hours of development time. It solves a very specific problem for B2B companies.<p>My worry is that, since its highly simple right now in its MVP form, I feel like either the customers will defer to &quot;I can build it in house&quot; or worse, an incumbent could easily add it as a feature to an existing app. I also remember the famous dropbox comment, where a user mentioned that they could easily replicate the product with rsync.<p>Do you just press on and begin finding product-market fit or would you add some more features to deter copycats at this stage?
======
z3t4
You don't want to sell it to people that can easily build it them-self. You
want to sell to people that has the specific problem and in need of a
solution.

There is always the possibility that your idea will get stolen. But again,
those that can easily build it them-self will have a hard time seeing the
business value, and will think your idea is stupid.

------
sharemywin
Options:

1\. make it a plug in to another platform and charge.

2\. give it away for a sign up and email so you can get feedback on new
features and add a pay tier with more features.

3\. try selling it to a set of potential users in person and/or skype to get
some feedback.

